# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  اخطاء مزمل واصاب ونسي

## monzir ana

*حقيقة لم يعجبني ماخطه يراع مزمل صباح اليوم وصب جام غضبه علي لجنه التسيير ....
لماذا نتباكي اصلا علي لاعب عديم الاخلاق ؟
مافعله شيبوب لم يفعله اي لاعب اخر في تاريخ البشرية ... الرياضة اخلاق قبل اي شئ ......
فاليذهب شيبوب غير ماسوفا عليه واشيد بلجنة التسيير علي موقفها بعدم رفع السعر مهما كانت الظروف للاعب ناشئ لم يشارك سوي مباريات قليلة ولم يعحم عوده وبالتالي فتح الباب امام مزيد من ناشئ الملاعب للمزايدة .....
فاليذهب الي الهلال والحمدلله ....
الناس ماترجع وراء تعاين قدامها بس 
يذهب المال وتبقي القيم وكلمة الرجال .....
 ماعرض علي شيبوب اولي به بقية اللاعبون في كشف الفريق ....
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مزمل قال شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مزمل كلامه واضح

ليه ونسي اصر المرة دي الوالى يقدمه دعمه عبر المجلس عشان يقولوا نحن دفعنا مثلا
ومتين الوالى كان بدفع ويقول انا دفعت

ثانيا اذا ونسي بقول كلامه دا وما عايز الاعب يقابل الوالى ليه من البدايه قبل بتدخل الوالى بل استنجد بالوالى

وليه ونسي ما قال كلامه دا وقت الوالى دفع مليار لامير وكذلك تفاوض مع مريخ كوستي واقنعهم باطلاق صلاح اللاعب ودفع ليهم القروش

يا حبيب ما ممكن تقبل شئ وتجي ترفضه عشان الناس تصفق ليك

الحقيقة التى يعلمها الجميع ونسي ومجلسه كل يوم فى حي الصفا واي حاجه بستشيروا فيها الوالى

بس انا عايز اعرف ليه المرة دي الدعم ياتي عبر المجلس الخطا ما ببقي صاح ولا الصاح ببقي خطا بين يوم وليله.

ونسي عايز يعمل ليه بطولة وهميه ساكت.
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مزمل يعمل لمصلحة الوالي عشان يجي معاه فى المجلس القادم
فترة الوالي خلاص انتهت يا مزمل بحلوها ومرها
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*من البديه ونسي قبل تدخل الوالى فى الموضوع وفعلا الوالى هو الاقنع اللاعب والتزم ليه بالمبلغ
ليه ونسي من البدايه ما رفض تدخل الوالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا عندنا راي سالب فى الوالى او اي شخص دا ما بمنعنا نقول الحقيقة

لجنة التسيير ماشه بدعم الوالى واي زول عارف المعلومه دى.

وقت امير زنقهم جروا للوالى ووقتها ليه ما قالوا للوالى ادفع دعمك للمجلس وما تدي امير المليار
وليه وقت الوالى دفع لمريخ كوستي ونسي ما قال للوالى ادفع دعمك عبر المجلس

يا حبيب ونسي بقي يسمع ودى كانت مشكلة الوالى فى بدايه عهده بالمريخ اي زول بسمع مستحيل يتخذ قرار صحيح.

والوالى لو كان عايز الظهور ما كان ترك المريخ وكان صرح بكل جنيه يدفعه زيما بيعمل كثير من يقدم دعم لاي نادي
                        	*

----------


## golden

*مزمل وغيره من صحفي المريخ قالوا الحق ولايوجد شيئ ليتم أخفاءه ... الاتفاق وكلمة الرجال كانت بأن يتم التأمين على اللاعب و احضاره للوالي ليكمل ماحدث به اللاعب وهو في جوبا وما تم الاتفاق الشامل عليه من مجلس التسيير قبل اي تحركات نحو اعادة اللاعب ولكنهم تركو اللاعب طليقا وجددو اتفاقهم القديم فقط وبالتقسيط .. هل يعتقدون ان الوالي يحتاج الى ان يلمع نفسه أم يريدون تكرار تجربة الجلافيط وخلق فتن بين جمهور المريخ ورؤساءه .. الوالي لا يحتاج لأي تلميع وانجازاته يشهد لها التاريخ واذا دخل انتخابات او اي تحدي سيكسبه .. الوالي لم يبدل كلمته ولكنهم من تغيروا وتقلبنوا بين ليلة وضحاها.
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*من وجهة نظري ..أصاب ونسي فيما ذكر..لا ننكر جهود الوالي في دعم المريخ..اخطاء المجلس السابق في قيد شيبوب كاهاوي..وأخطأ المجلس السابق في قضية علا الدين يوسف..كانت وصمة عار في جبين المريخ..لجنة نجحت في كل الملفات بدرجة كبيرة  ..برغم استلامها لدفة القيادة في أصعب فترة..كان من المفترض أن يقدم الرئيس السابق أن يقدم دعمه عبر المجلس..ودا الأصح..
                        	*

----------


## golden

*ملفات معظمها تقسيط  وغير مكتملة وعبارة عن قنابل مؤقتة من الممكن ان تنفجر في اي لحظة.. يوافقوا على دعم الوالي في صفقات امير وألوك ويرفضوا اخيرا لسبب لم يتم الاتفاق عليه وليس مؤثر وحتى اذا اعلمو الوالي به لن يرفض .. ولكن لاهم أخبروا الوالي بقرارهم ولا استطاعوا حسم اللاعب. .
                        	*

----------


## golden

*عندما توحد ابناء المريخ شمالا وجنوبا من اجل اعادة اللاعب وجلد الجلافيط لم ينظر احد الى اي اسم بل تعاون الجميع  وحتى الوالي كان أقل الناس تلميعا بل فاقه بلة جابر وغيره ولكن الهدف كان واحد.. الان عايزين يعملو لينا خيار وفقوس لم يكن مجتمع المريخ بحاجة له.. اتفقوا وفجأة يغيروا رايهم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموضوع ده شائك وفيهو الكتير
لمصلحة المريخ لم يتم الاعلان عن كل التفاصيل 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لم يخطي مزمل و المهندس ونسي ضيع مجهود رجال رفعوا اسم المريخ عالي 
   رجال خاطروا ودخلوا الاحراش من أحلس الكسب الإداري ليس من أجل اللاعب فقط لكرامة المريخ 
   لماذا صمت ونسي كل هذا الوقت وقدم اللاعب للهلال كان ان يقول للاعب نحن مع اتفاق جمال الوالي وعند كلمتنا 
    قول الحق بزعل ؟؟؟ لجنة التسيير ما ليها حق المفاوضة مع اللاعب بعد ما فرطوا فيه  في المرة الأولي واجنهد الوالي ومن معه وارجعوه لحضن المريخ
من غمز للجنة التسيير ان الوالي خطر عليهم ؟؟؟؟ هل الوالي يسعي لرئاسة المريخ بهذه الاساليب الصعيفة الوالي وجد تحانيس من الوزير ومن شعب المريخ ولم يفرض علينا فرض وما انجزه الوالي للمريخ لن ينجزه ونسي ومن معه حتي اذا جلس علي كرسي الرئاسة مائة عام لان الوالي وجد الحب والاحترام والاخلاص وهذا لن ياتي بالقوة ولا بالضعف والهوان والنكر ونكران الجميل
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*الوالي بيهرب ساعة الحارة ما ساعة الدفع .دا ساهل لكن الصدام اول من يهرب وما حدث ساعة لجنة اﻻستئناف ليس ببعيد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

الوالي بيهرب ساعة الحارة ما ساعة الدفع .دا ساهل لكن الصدام اول من يهرب وما حدث ساعة لجنة اﻻستئناف ليس ببعيد




  هو في أحرررر من الدفع ديل ما دفعوا شي وما أظن 
  لسه حا تظهر مشاكل كثيرة في الطريق 
  ديل شغالين المال ما عقبة وشغالين بلغة حا حا  حا نعسكر وحا نعمل وحا
    بنعرف لهم شي واحد التصوير والشووووو المهم فرصة لهم 
    غير كدا حا حا فقط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا الكراهية لرجل يدعم وهو خارج المجلس ومن منا قدم ويقدم مثلما قدم الوالى للمريخ .... بدون فلوس ما فى فريق بطولات ولا كورة ولجنة التسيير لا تملك والجواب من عنوانه ظاهر وهنالك عشرات الخطابات منذ مجئ هذا المجلس .... لماذا لم يتحفظ المجلس على اللاعب وهم الذين سودوا كل الصحف بالنجاح الباهر فى عملية استرداد اللاعب ولماذا تركوا اللاعب يذهب لمنزله ؟؟؟ لماذا لم يتركوا فكرة اعادة اللاعب من جوبا ما دمتم غير موافقين على اعادة التقييم من جديد وهل تفتكرون ان رفض التقييم الجديد لانه اتى بواسطة الوالى سيجعل جماهير المريخ تنسى افضال هذا الرجل ... لعلمكم اى نجاح فى فترتكم هذه كان للوالى النصيب الاكبر الا هروب سيبوب ... الله يصبرنا على الجايات
                        	*

----------


## امبدويات

*لم يخطي مزمل وعودنا ان يكون شجاعا في قول الحق...ليس البكا، علي لاعب لاتبتزل القضية بهذا الشكل ابنا، المريخ انجزوا عمل بطولي من اجل هيبة المريخ..اسكت اعلام الهلال الكاذب ولبدوا كالفيران...لم يتنفسوا الي اليوم
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*فات الوالي والخزينة خاوية
لا ننكر دعمه لكن نعترف بسؤ ادارته
انظروا الي الاندية الافريقية من حولنا
ذهبت بعيدا ونحن نتراجع للوراء

أما مزمل ورغم غيرته علي المريخ لكنه متعصب جدا في حبه للوالي
اهم شئ في النقد هو الاسلوب واختيار الوقت المناسب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فجر نائب الامين العام للمريخ اﻻستاذ محي الدين عبدالتام نائب اﻻمين العام لمجلس المريخ المفاجآت في اخطر حديث له مع الزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي باذاعه هوى السودان وقال ان بيان مجلس المريخ ضعيف وان اﻻمين العام ومن معه هم من صاغوه ولم يكن مرض لجماهير المريخ وقال ان هناك بعض الجهات هي التي حولت مسار اللاعب من الذهاب لجمال الوالي ﻻستلام الحافز وذهبوا به لادم سودكال..
وقال عبدالتام ان هذا العمل تم بقصد الكسب اﻻنتخابي ولﻻسف حقق نتائج عكسيه ..واضاف ان مجلس المريخ لم يطلب من الوالي تسليم دعمه عبر المجلس وان الوالي الذي قدم للمريخ الكثير طيله 14 عام ﻻيمكن ان يتم معاملته بهذه الطريقه..واضاف بان رئيس المريخ التقى بجمال الوالي في الساعات اﻻولي من صباح اليوم. .عبدالتام وصف شيبوب بانه واسرته اتجهو الى المراوغه وعدم الوضوح وانهم سعو المزايدات. .
وقال عبدالتام ان مجلس المريخ لم يفرط في اﻻعب ولكنه ﻻعب غير منظبط.




يعنى ما مزمل لوحده الذى حمل ونسى ضياع اللاعب حتى من بداخل المجلس اكد ما ذهب اليه مزمل
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*طيب يا جماعه مدام الوالي دفع في تسجيل امير و الواك و سوداكال المدرب وراجي لجنة التسير عملت شنو عشان تحسد عليه
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*مزمل ليس له مصلحة مع الوالي او ونسي يهمه المريخ فقط وهو معروف امكاناته المادية شنو



ثانيا  الوالي صرح بانه مافي حد قال ليهو جيب القروش وهو لو طلب منو كان علي استعداد يمشي يسلمها عندهم في النادي


الموضوع  كبير جدا  وفيهو توم وشمار ونحيا ونشوف
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*ان شاء الله بس  ونسي يتعلم  من الدروس دي ويقفل اضانو من السماسرة

وحسع ما بعيد القصة يكون وراها سمسار ضارب مليار من الكاردنال وباع المريخ علي كدة
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

الوالي بيهرب ساعة الحارة ما ساعة الدفع .دا ساهل لكن الصدام اول من يهرب وما حدث ساعة لجنة اﻻستئناف ليس ببعيد




يعنى 13 سنة كان قاعد فيهم الوالى ما لاقتو ساعة حارة و لّ شنو يا عبد اللطيف ؟ 




*

----------


## suksuk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

مزمل ليس له مصلحة مع الوالي او ونسي يهمه المريخ فقط وهو معروف امكاناته المادية شنو



ثانيا  الوالي صرح بانه مافي حد قال ليهو جيب القروش وهو لو طلب منو كان علي استعداد يمشي يسلمها عندهم في النادي


الموضوع  كبير جدا  وفيهو توم وشمار ونحيا ونشوف



    الشـــمار  ظهر  وريحته  طلعتت فى المهرجان  امس  ...  

   ما  شفتوا  لوحة  التحالف  ؟؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لك الله يا والي الجمال كنت رئيساً للمريخ و دفعت دون من و لا أذى و لم تسلم من كتابات بعض ذوي القربى و ابتعدت و دعمت في صمت و ايضاً لم تسلم من أذاهم
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*فعلا اصاب ونسي وخاب مزمل
الوالي يريد الشو
وكذلك مزمل
واذا الوالي اراد ان يوفي بوعده بتسجيل شيبوب 
لماذا الجلوس بحي الصفا
الميدان يا حميدان
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نعم الوالي دعم ودفع وكتر خيرووووو
يعني شنو اللاعب لازم يمشي بيت الوالي
يعني شنو يوقع العقد في البيت
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

الوالي بيهرب ساعة الحارة ما ساعة الدفع .دا ساهل لكن الصدام اول من يهرب وما حدث ساعة لجنة اﻻستئناف ليس ببعيد




عليك الله يا عبداللطيف انت جادي فى كلامك دا

يا حبيب عشان القروش الناس بتبيع كرامتها وشرفها وفى ناس باعت اولاده وفى  وناس قتلوا

اصعب حاجه فى الدنيا تدخل يدك فى جيبك وتمرق قروش بدون مقابل

القروش الدفعه الوالى فى المريخ لو جمعها كان بقي اغني رجل فى افريقيا.

جمال الوالي لو كان بهرب من المواقف الصعبه. ما كان جاب بكري المدينه ولا كان سجل كلتشي

جمال الوالى انتصر للمريخ فى اكبر قضية تواجه نادي سوداني بل افريقي وهي قضية عصام الحضري.

موضوع لجنة الاستئنافات تم حسمه قبل ذهاب الوالى ومجلسه.

وانا بقوله ليك لو لا وجود الوالى الحكومه كانت باعت المريخ.

من يحمي المريخ الان من هلالاب الحكومه هو الوالى والله لو ما خايفين من الوالى كان هبطونا لدرجه ثانيه خصوصا نحن جماهيرنا سالبه ما فالحه  الا فى التنظير فى المنتديات والمواقع

قبل كدا الاتحاد اوقف نائب الامين العام وامين المال واعضاء اعضاء المجلس ولكن ظل اعضاء المجلس يقوموا باعمالهم بل يراجعوا الاتحاد فى المعاملات رغم انف مجدي وبقية الشماسه
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*مخلس الوالي هو الذي كسب شكوي الاسئنافات وده مكسب اداري يحسب لهم اما الهروب فالكل كان يعلم ان الوالي سيذهب بعد نهاية البطولة الاقريقية يعني الوالي لم يهرب فهو حدد الزمن الذي سيذهب فيه قبل ان تكون هناك ما يطلق عليه ساعة الحارة والحارة نفسها هو الذي كسبها ومن قبل لما الحارة جاءت في فترة عصام الحاج عاد وشال الشيلة والان هو الداعم للجنة التسيير والاخرين يتفرجون واداريا لو اخطأ في بداياته فهذا شئ طبيعي والكمال لله وأخطاءومجلس المريخ لماذا يخاسب به وحده وما ذنبه ان كان الذين اتوا معه يعملون لمصلتهم 
 
                        	*

----------

